# Installare chromium da binari [Risolto]

## saverik

Non riesco ad installare chromium da binari?

emerge www-client/chromium-bin non lo conosce !!!

ho installato anche layman ma nulla.

----------

## Onip

perchè non esiste

```
$ eix chromium

* games-action/chromium-bsu

     Available versions:  0.9.15.1 {mixer nls +sdl}

     Homepage:            http://chromium-bsu.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Chromium B.S.U. - an arcade game

* sec-policy/selinux-chromium

     Available versions:  2.20130424-r1 2.20130424-r2 ~2.20130424-r3 2.20130424-r4 ~2.20140311-r1 **9999 {alsa}

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/hardened/selinux/

     Description:         SELinux policy for chromium

* www-client/chromium

     Available versions:  33.0.1750.152 (~)34.0.1847.92 (~)34.0.1847.116 [M](~)35.0.1912.2 [M](~)35.0.1916.6 [M](~)35.0.1916.17 {aura bindist cups custom-cflags gnome gnome-keyring kerberos neon pulseaudio selinux +tcmalloc test LINGUAS="+am +ar +bg +bn +ca +cs +da +de +el +en_GB +es +es_LA +et +fa +fi +fil +fr +gu +he +hi +hr +hu +id +it +ja +kn +ko +lt +lv +ml +mr +ms +nb +nl +pl +pt_BR +pt_PT +ro +ru +sk +sl +sr +sv +sw +ta +te +th +tr +uk +vi +zh_CN +zh_TW"}

     Homepage:            http://chromium.org/

     Description:         Open-source version of Google Chrome web browser

Found 3 matches.
```

ci sono i vari www-client/google-chrome-*

----------

## saverik

riformulo meglio :

vorrei installare google-chrome oppure chromium da binari ed evitare la compilazione di chromium per parecchie ore.

Ho installato  layman.

Come posso fare?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## loxdegio

Installare il pacchetto www-client/google-chrome come consigliato da Onip

----------

## Onip

tra parentesi installare layman così, da solo, non serve ad una beneamata. è un tool per gestire sorgenti di sofware esterne e non ufficiali (i cosiddetti overlay). tantomeno considerando che google-chrome è ufficialmente in portage.

----------

## saverik

Ero rimasto a qualche anno fa e non sapevo che chrome fosse disponibile.

Comunque installato chrome in un attimo...  :Very Happy: 

grazie a tutti

----------

